# un ready boost pour mac?



## nicodu21000 (4 Juin 2010)

bonjours, je viens d'acquérir un ibook G3 600mhz avec 256Mo de ram sous Tiger et je me demandais s'il existe un logiciel comme readyboost sur mac?


----------



## iMacounet (4 Juin 2010)

Ah tu veux parler du Ready Boost de Windows qui utilise la memoire d'une clé usb ?


----------



## pthiber (14 Décembre 2014)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ah tu veux parler du Ready Boost de Windows qui utilise la memoire d'une clé usb ?


je reprends le sujet  oui perso moi je cherche ça


----------

